# Wanted: Kairos and / or cockatrice wings



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am looking for a pair of wings from either Kairos Fateweaver (metal or finecast) or the WHF Cockatrice. I'm even willing to consider it if you only have one half of either of the above set. 

In exchange, I have a large selection of things I can supply in trade. My bits boxes are somewhat expansive...


----------

